# Topics > Ethics. Ethical laws of robotics and AI >  RoboLaw, Regulating Emerging Robotic Technologies in Europe: Robotics facing Law and Ethics

## Airicist

Website - robolaw.eu

----------


## Airicist

Article "RoboLaw: Why and how to regulate robotics"

by Andrea Bertolini
October 29, 2014

----------

